# kann man seinen eigenen swimmingpond bauen??



## svenidze (11. Aug. 2008)

hallo alle miteinander,
ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen, als neuling hier im forum, ich bin 30 lenze alt und habe haus und hof mit einen garten ca. 600m². ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit in das Konzept von Oase den swimmpond als selbstbaupaket verliebt, die abgegrenzte schwimmfläche mit der umliegenden regenarationszone sieht für mich sehr harmonisch aus, auch die vermeidung von chemie ist für mich sehr wichtig, nun meine frage:
ich kann beim oase set nicht wirklich sparen, da ich eh alles selber machen müsste, das billigste set kostet knapp 7000,-
gibt es jemanden der vielleicht dieses konzept preiswerter verwirklicht hat?
mir schwebt der einbau eines pools vor ,als schwimmzone , versenkt natürlich, der wasserspiegel der umliegenden regenrationszone liegt insgesamt höher, ist die anpassung einer folie problematisch? das müsste doch auch für die hälfte des preises von oase möglich sein, die klare abgrenzung zwischen schwimm und regenerationszone ist mir wichtig,schwimmzone vielleicht 4x4 meter- wahrscheinlich brauche ich nur einen bestätigung das es auch so gehen kann damit ich 2009 endlich mein sparschwein knacke für eure antworten bedanke ich mich jetzt schon. ich find das forum spitze


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: kann man seinen eigenen swimmingpond bauen??*

Servus Sven

Herzlich Willkommen  

Nicht das ich das Konzept von Oase schlecht reden will. Ich kenne es nicht  .

Aber um € 7.000 geht mehr an Fläche mit "herkömmlicher" Technik  
Und ich denke, auch besser  

Nur zum Vergleich: 12 x 6m Schwimmteich kommt mir auf max. € 5.000 inkl. Technik und Pflanzen  

Hast einen Link zum Oase Schwimmpond


----------



## svenidze (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: kann man seinen eigenen swimmingpond bauen??*

ja hier ist der link, http://www.oase-livingwater.com/lm/eu/de/oaseswimpondsderspassfuerdieganzefamilie/oaseswimponds.html
der preis ist natürlich sehr happig, aber das konzept vielleicht nicht, wie ist eure meinung


----------



## günter-w (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: kann man seinen eigenen swimmingpond bauen??*

Hallo Sven, willkommen bei der Schwimmteichabteilung. Ich persönlich würde von so einem mischmasch die Finger lassen. Entweder nur Oase wem es gefällt oder alles in Folie und frei gestalten. Das ankleben an so ein System ist immer problematisch und birg zu viel Gefahren in sich. Zum Preis kann ich Helmut nur bestätigen je nach Anspruch auf Optik und Ausstattung rechne ich zwischen 80 - 100 €/m² auf die Gesamtwasserfläche bei den selbstbauern.


----------



## svenidze (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: kann man seinen eigenen swimmingpond bauen??*

hm, das es mit der folie probleme gibt, habe iche mir fast schon gedacht, aber ich finde die abgrenzung von schwimmmzone und regenerationszone optisch sehr schön und die pflanzen haben ihre ruhe, natürlich geht niemand  in der regernationszone planschen, wenn ich aber meine form so gestalte das es eben eine schwimmzone rechteckig oder rund und die umliegende r-zone natürlich geschwungen im richtigen verhältnisszueinander, komme ich meiner idee vielleicht etwas näher. jetzt mein nächstes problem, hier im aüßersten osten der republik hätte ich gern einen kompetenten ansprechpartner, nur wo find ich diesen, nach einigen unbeantworteten e-mails frage ich mich wer mir hier plz 02... mit rat und tat beseite steht. jede landschaftsgartenbau-firma reibt sich die hände macht mir ein loch und legt flies und folie rein und verläßt mich dann, zumal das loch schon da ist, ich will ja auch was machen........ kennt jemand eine firma die auch hier in meiner umgebung ne´filiale hat oder kompetente spezis, aber eigentlich denke ich mir  bin ich bei euch gut aufgehoben und lese mich bis nächstes jahr hoch und mach alles selbst natürlich brauch ich dann eure meinung


----------



## Annett (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: kann man seinen eigenen swimmingpond bauen??*

Hallo Sven,

wie wäre es mit der Firma Naturagart? Die haben zwar keine Filiale in Deiner Nähe (sitzen in Ibbenbüren), können aber viel per Tel./Mail abwickeln. Es wurde sogar schon ein Teich in Südfrankreich gebaut (bei StefanS)- warum also nicht bei Dir?
http://www.teichgalerie.naturagart.de/
Die würden, wenn Du Dich für die Materialbestellung bei Ihnen entscheidest, auch Deine Planung übernehmen. Du bekommst Vorschläge, Planungs- und Bauunterlagen etc.

Hier sind einige Teiche, die mit NG gebaut wurden. Z.B. Thias Schwimmteich. Alle anderen NG-Teichbauer mögen mir verzeihen. :beeten 

Wenn der Plan steht, suchst Du Dir einen Baggerfahrer, der das macht, was man ihm sagt (die sind manchmal recht eigenwillig  ) oder Du baggerst selbst.
Alles andere kann man, mit etwas guten Willen, handwerklichen Geschick und einer handvoll Helfer (Folien Verlegung), wirklich alleine machen.

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre, hier die Planung zu machen, dann die Geschichte mit dem Aushub zu klären, selbst schauen, wo es was am preiswertesten gibt usw., und dann ebenfalls selbst Hand anzulegen.  Nur Mut!


----------



## Sandra78 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: kann man seinen eigenen swimmingpond bauen??*

Hi Sven,

schau dir Naturagart auf jeden Fall mal an! Die haben ein ganz anderes Konzept als Oase (was nervt mich diese Homepage, ich werde immer ganz kribbelig bei den schnell wechselnden Bildern). Im Shopbereich kannst du den Katalog bestellen. Kostet nix und ist ein Mix aus eigentlichem Katalog und vielen nützlichen Hinweisen. So kannst du dir erst mal ein Bild machen!

Noch was: Ich finde 4x4 Meter arg klein für einen Schwimmteich! Wirklich Schwimmen kannst du da nicht, eher etwas planschen für Kinder oder als Saunatauchbecken. Wenn du selber baust müßtest du mit 7.000 Euro einen wesentlich größeren Teich machen können. Oder liegts am Platz?

LG
Sandra


----------



## svenidze (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: kann man seinen eigenen swimmingpond bauen??*

ich werde heute mal ein foto vom garten machen, ich glaube all zu große sprünge kann ich hier nicht machen, aber wenn ich mich an einem heißen sommertag abends in meinen teich etwas abkühlen kann und noch natur um mich herum habe wäre das wonne für die seele, vielleicht bekomme ich ihn so groß ein paar schwimmzüge zu machen, den katalog von naturagart bestelle ich mir, danke für eure tipps und ratschläge, übrigens hören sich 80-100€ pro m² wesentlich besser an als 300-500€ auf manchen teichbau seiten
mfg sven


----------



## toyotamartin (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: kann man seinen eigenen swimmingpond bauen??*

Hallo,mein Teich kostete(ohne Aushub),also Folie mit Verlegung von Fachbetrieb,Pumpe,Filter,Pflanzen etc.ca 6000.- (ca. 20x6 Meter).Aushub hab ich mit LKW-Kran selbst gemacht,Schotter,Sand etc.solltest du auch noch rechnen,hab ich von befreundeten Schottergrubenbesitzer geschenkt bekommen.Bagger oder Kranlkw Stunde muß man mit 45-50€ rechnen.Grüsse aus Nö Martin


----------



## Kurt (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: kann man seinen eigenen swimmingpond bauen??*

Hallo Sven,
ich habe meine Teichanlage auch in Eigenregie zustande gebracht - aber in etwas schwierigem Gelände.
Dadurch kam ich auch (wie Martin) auf etwa € 6.000.

Aus diesen Erfahrungen und beim herunterrechnen auf 'normale' Verhältnisse habe ich vor 20 Monaten folgende Schätzungen und Planungsvorschläge für die Erstellung eines einfachen Schwimteiches in Eigenregie abgegeben:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=44878#post44878

Vielleicht hilft dir das auch etwas weiter.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## svenidze (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: kann man seinen eigenen swimmingpond bauen??*

hallo martin, vielen dank für deine antwort, ich bin jetzt doch entschlossen selbst hand anzulegen und einen eigenen schwimmteich zu bauen, 

hallo kurt, ich habe mir deine preisaufstellung angeschaut, den aushub mache ich selber per hand, brauch ich keine diät machen und ich spar mir nen haufen geld, hast du ein paar bilder von deinem teich im forum??

mfg sven


----------



## Kurt (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: kann man seinen eigenen swimmingpond bauen??*

Hallo Sven,

siehe unter Kurt's Schwimmteich oder Kurt's Bilder    https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?do=member&imageuser=580


sGvB Kurt


----------



## allegra (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: kann man seinen eigenen swimmingpond bauen??*

Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier im Forum und lese mich durch für all die wichtigen Infos und Erfahrungen.
Oase hat es mir auch angetab - klare Linien, auch kleine Ausmaße.
Wir werden einen 4x5m Teich zum Naturpool (Saunabecken und etwas planschen) umbauen und haben für kommende Woche einen Galabauer eingeladen, der uns für Teichbau empfohlen wurde. Auf dessen Webseite steht was von BioNova ????????
Hat hier jemand damit Erfahrung?
Mich schocken eben teilweise die Preisangaben schon. 20T-Euros haben wir nicht - aber die Häfte plus etwas Reserve schon.
Den Rückbau des alten teiches machen wir mit einem Bekannten in Eigenarbeit. Aber alles weitere möchten wir vom Profi machen lassen. Das geht halt in unserem Alter nicht mehr so einfach ;-).
Es gibt wenig kalkulierbare Beispiele für kleine Schwimmteich- bzw. Naturpoolanlagen mit einem Planschbereich von ca. 2,5 x 4 Metern......plus Klärbereich plus Technik.
Ich bin dankbar für jede Anregung.
Schöne Grüße


----------

